# A unique relabeling question about tagless



## mosnet28 (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay so I've been reading over a lot of posts about tag less relabeling. Also I've spoken with quite a few screen printing shops here in Michigan, my question is when doing tag less labels after removing the originals (my shirts are from alternative apparel) how can you do sizes for a decent price?

My local screen printers are telling me that if I do it without sizes the cost would be reasonable...however I'd have to find an alternative way of indicating the size. This seems crazy to me using a tag less label for a logo, washing instructions, etc then a regular tag for the size.

The reason being obviously is because for each different size there will need to be a different screen. Instead if 1 screen without the size. I recently saw a video on here where the guy looks like he made 6 different designs for sizes on 1 screen and just covered up the ones he wouldn't use. So I'm wondering if the screen printers around Michigan are aware of this process. 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Alpha Statuz (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what most people do, but the company I've been using actually included the neck tags for free (supposedly) along with the rest of the shirt printing.

They used plastisol. The most recent ones, they didn't discuss, bit it looks like they used DTG.

Sent from my PG86100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes - it's easy to gang up different images onto 1 screen

Neck tags are even easier, as there is normally only 1 colour, no registration and precision can be less.

Pretty much every pro shop will know how to do this. For me, the cost is not in the screen, but in the setup time between. Are you ordering a decent quantity?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tagless Label Heat Transfers


----------



## mosnet28 (Nov 26, 2010)

20vK said:


> Yes - it's easy to gang up different images onto 1 screen
> 
> Neck tags are even easier, as there is normally only 1 colour, no registration and precision can be less.
> 
> Pretty much every pro shop will know how to do this. For me, the cost is not in the screen, but in the setup time between. Are you ordering a decent quantity?


We have about 50 shirts. I wouldn't think that's decent.


----------



## mosnet28 (Nov 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Tagless Label Heat Transfers


Are these durable? I heard after a few washes they will start peeling & cracking.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

mosnet28 said:


> Are these durable? I heard after a few washes they will start peeling & cracking.


Only screen printers will tell you that......I have been selling transferred shirts for 3+ decades and they hold up very well.....

With only 50 shirts you may not come up with a solution that is "ideal" in your mind without spending more money than it is worth...So you will likely have to compromise....

Have you considered the idea of doing your design and neck tags all on 1 ganged transfer sheet?...


----------



## mosnet28 (Nov 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Only screen printers will tell you that......I have been selling transferred shirts for 3+ decades and they hold up very well.....
> 
> With only 50 shirts you may not come up with a solution that is "ideal" in your mind without spending more money than it is worth...So you will likely have to compromise....
> 
> Have you considered the idea of doing your design and neck tags all on 1 ganged transfer sheet?...


Nope but I'm open minded. Can you direct me to where's that information?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

mosnet28 said:


> Nope but I'm open minded. Can you direct me to where's that information?


Not sure what your question is.....Are you meaning a transfer supplier?....If so, please see the list stickied to the top of the plastisol forum....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What do you consider "reasonable"?


----------



## mosnet28 (Nov 26, 2010)

Rodney said:


> What do you consider "reasonable"?


About $125 at the most for 50 shirts for retagging with 2 different colors. We have some white shirts but mostly dark shirts. So we were thinking black or white tagless prints


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

mosnet28 said:


> About $125 at the most for 50 shirts for retagging with 2 different colors. We have some white shirts but mostly dark shirts. So we were thinking black or white tagless prints


If your doing m-xl, that would work. If your doing s- xxxl on two colors, it seems low. Now if you used a medium gray, you could print all sizes at once without switching inks each size This WILL save you money. Medium gray works on almost all colors. Take all your shirt colors, make a swatch of each in a photoshop document. Turn to grayscale and pick a gray that shows up on all and now you cut your cost in half.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

Without switching inks for each color, not size.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey bro you say your in Michigan, where do you get your blank shirts from local? I would've sent you a pm, but I don't know how on the t shirt app


----------



## mosnet28 (Nov 26, 2010)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Hey bro you say your in Michigan, where do you get your blank shirts from local? I would've sent you a pm, but I don't know how on the t shirt app


I don't use a local supplier. Tried though. Couldn't find the right quality for the right price.


----------

